# Moo(:



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Some sleepy time photos of my baby Murlow.<3


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Awww, squishy little furball! He's so cute!


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

These made me tear up. My baby girl used to take naps with my kitty. Murlow looks so peaceful and sweet. Thanks for sharing. ^^


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. :blush: mis.kay, it's so adorable when rats get along with other animals, watching them cuddle is just so sweet. Sometimes Nugget (my kitty) will groom him, and Moo will just lay there; loving it.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

He is SO adorable!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Super late... but... thanks Binky! From the looks of your profile photo, you have some pretty sweet babes yourself.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Heh heh. ^-^ He's my baby.?


----------

